# Cat Nip



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just like to say how much i like this call, have used other bite style calls that i just didnt like but this call will make many deff sounds and make them all well, very easy to use for guys just starting out or for the vets, a great call to add to the collection


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I havent heard of that one, I take its called cat nip. But I do like the bite down calls and feel mine is very user friendly and works !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds interesting, tells us more or list a web site..............


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have one. I like the rubber body and on the tone board.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.callingcoyotes.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=60&category_id=11&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks Rick, you'd think I would have known that, I have one also.....






​​
left side middle. I thought maybe there was something new out there.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mike I might have a surprise for you then..... There are Two different cat nips! You have the standard but there is a high pitch version also.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You're right Rick, I did not know about the high pitched version. Guess I'm going to have to start reading up on the production calls also..........LOL


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

220swift are those all predator calls? R those all u hav? Do u use all of them?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

beavertrapper said:


> 220swift are those all predator calls? R those all u hav? Do u use all of them?


They are all predator calls. That picture was last July and the collection had almost doubled since then to 279 calls. No I don't use them all. The old vintage calls go into a display. The current calls will either be used or a recording made from them and then be put in the display cases. The current calls I use (when I can get out) are in a fishing tackle bag (idea thanks to bones44) the kind of bag with the plastic divider boxes in it. I will be posting more pictures of vintage calls with write ups this weekend, I'll also post some pictures of the call travel bag I've setup.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thats crazy.....but then again Im starting to believe being crazy is not a bad thing...thats an awesome pic. thanks for sharin awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

my wife uses other words to describe my collecting I won't repeat here......and yes, I'm more than a little crazy about these things........ :nut: LOL


----------

